# What does a fertile ootheca look like?



## collinchang635 (Aug 9, 2008)

What does a fertile ootheca look like? I opened up my Tropidomantid's ootheca which was not fertile (I know this because I never found a male) and I guess I saw an empty egg. Just out of curiosity, what does a fertile egg look lke?


----------



## ABbuggin (Aug 9, 2008)

I Like Mantis said:


> What does a fertile ootheca look like? I opened up my Tropidomantid's ootheca which was not fertile (I know this because I never found a male) and I guess I saw an empty egg. Just out of curiosity, what does a fertile egg look lke?


A fertile one will have some goo inside. An infertile one will be black/dried up.


----------



## pedro92 (Aug 9, 2008)

ABbuggin said:


> A fertile one will have some goo inside. An infertile one will be black/dried up.


I opened up a ghost mantis ooth that i knew for sure was not fertile and it was kinda gooey with tanish white colored eggs.


----------



## Rick (Aug 9, 2008)

It looks just like an infertile one. Inside it will also look the same for awhile but eventually the eggs dry up and turn black.


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 9, 2008)

Rick said:


> It looks just like an infertile one. Inside it will also look the same for awhile but eventually the eggs dry up and turn black.


So how long after waiting does the eggs turn black?


----------



## Rick (Aug 10, 2008)

I Like Mantis said:


> So how long after waiting does the eggs turn black?


I don't know. Whenver they dry out. No way to know exactly when. It does take awhile though.


----------



## hamsterpig (Aug 11, 2008)

Rick said:


> I don't know. Whenver they dry out. No way to know exactly when. It does take awhile though.


Most dried eggs turn black but be careful as ghost eggs hatchling are also dark black-brownish when developed enough to hatch.


----------



## Rick (Aug 11, 2008)

hamsterpig said:


> Most dried eggs turn black but be careful as ghost eggs hatchling are also dark black-brownish when developed enough to hatch.


The eggs INSIDE the ooth turn black. Not the outside so there should be no confusion.


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 12, 2008)

Rick said:


> The eggs INSIDE the ooth turn black. Not the outside so there should be no confusion.


So what would the outside look like if the ooth is infertile?


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Aug 12, 2008)

It will look lika a fertile ooth


----------



## Rick (Aug 12, 2008)

I Like Mantis said:


> So what would the outside look like if the ooth is infertile?


I already told you. Fertile ooths look the same as infertile ooths on the outside.


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 12, 2008)

now a pop quiz:

is this ooth fertile. those who know from an old topics: dont tell.







i give the answer after 12 hours.


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 13, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> now a pop quiz:is this ooth fertile. those who know from an old topics: dont tell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No? I can't see the eggs.


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 13, 2008)

I just got two new Tropidomantid ooths. These are not for sale. I'll try to get a pic of them. From the pic can you tell if the ooth is fertile or not?


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 13, 2008)

Here are my ootheca. One of them is very small.

Ooth from right view






Ooth from left view






Ooth from top view






Ooth from bottom view (through some plastic)






My little ooth


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 13, 2008)

NO!!! that,s the whole point of my picture from the outside you can,t tell if anything is fertile or not!

it all looks the same. the only way to tell if an ooth is fertile you have to cut it open, and look at the eggs

my ooth was fertile, but it sure could be infertile too. and ofcourse you cant see eggs the eggs are inside the ooth.


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 13, 2008)

Aww, thats so sad. I thought you could somehow see whether it is fertile or not. How long should I wait until I open it and check it out?


----------



## Rick (Aug 13, 2008)

How many times does it have to be said. Infertile and fertile look the same on the exterior.


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 13, 2008)

I Like Mantis said:


> Aww, thats so sad. I thought you could somehow see whether it is fertile or not. How long should I wait until I open it and check it out?


after 3 months.


----------

